# Upgrade turbo outlet pipes



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yoo guys

I need bigger (3“) turbo outlet pipes. HKS, Tomei, HPI ect

If you have something for sale then send me a pn

Cheers


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Pm'd


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

I mean the turbo ellbows

You can also offer some r34 GTR ellbows

Thanks


----------

